# Auratus lifespan?



## cryptokat (Mar 9, 2008)

I am wondering how long auratus usually live. I have had mine for about 8 years. In the fall one of the two males got skinny and died. Recently, about a week ago, I startled the female and saw her squeeze under the false bottom of the tank. It was designed so that the frogs could not do that, but obviously I failed. Since then I have taken the water out of the tank and looked everywhere, but cannot find her. The 1 remaining male seems fine. Whether or not the frog was at the end of her lifespan, I'm still confused as to how she can completely disappear. Any thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

There is no documented lifespan for any frog out there, but i know a few ppl that have auratus that are over 20 years old.


----------



## TheCoon (Feb 8, 2011)

I can confirm the above post. I know of ~20 year old Auratus, and they are still breeding!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

on top of that i have 2 male true sips that are pushing 19 years old


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

wow on the lifespans! Guess I better revise my will.....


----------



## ForbiddenFrogs (Feb 5, 2013)

I also have two groups of auratus over 15 years old , and a few sets of tincs pushin close to 18


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

i had a trio of wild caught D. auratus that died a month short of their 18th year with me. They produced offspring for 16 of those years although towards the end they slowed down quite a bit. 

Best,

Chuck


----------

